# Geforce 6600 Frage!



## timo0804 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
möchte mir gerne eine neue Grafikkarte anschaffen.
Dazu bevorzuge ich die Geforce 6600 (mit 256 Ram) . Diese kann ruhig etwas runtergetaktet sein und soll so um die 110 € kosten (kein PCI-Express). 

Habe bei Ebay gesucht und folgende gefunden:

Hier gehts zur Karte! 

Was haltet ihr von dieser, oder könnt ihr mir eine andere (vielleicht bei Ebay und mit Link) empfehlen.
Kenne mich nicht sonderlichgut mit Grafikarten aus.
Bitte um Hilfe

Timo


----------



## Alexander12 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Wenn möglich würde Ich mir lieber eine Abgespeckte Version der GeForce 7800GTX zulegen.

Wie viel Geld möchtst denn MAXIMAL ausgeben?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## timo0804 (19. Oktober 2005)

Die 7800GTX? Naja, da kostet wohl auch die abgespeckte mehr als ich mir leisten könnte.


----------



## Alexander12 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Unter 500-600€ wirds auch bei eBay SEHR schwer.
Hab halt gehört, dass sie gut sein soll, mach aber dazu gleich nen Thread auf ...


MfG Alexander12


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Timo,

es gibt sehr viele Grafikkarten und die Preise gehen von realtiv erschwinglich bis 
sehr sehr teuer.
Die Frage ist wieder einmal "was willst du damit machen" ?
Es macht keinen Sinn sich eine Karte zu kaufen die 300 Euro kostet und man 
1. ein Board oder andere Hardwarekomponenten hat die diese Peformance gar nicht   ausreizen
2. mit Anwendungen arbeitet die eine extrem hohe Taktung und den Speicher der Karte
gar nicht nutzen

Nur um zu sagen ich hab die GeForce 7800GTX um beim Wettrüsten mitzuhalten würde
ich mir nie so eine derart teure Karte kaufen.

Benötigst du denn sowas überhaupt ? D.h. bist du absoluter Spiele Freak und hast auch Spiele die soviel Performance benötigen oder beschäftigst du dich mit Grafik / 3D Engines
die das benötigen ?
Wenn nicht dann reicht eine preiswertere Karte allemal aus.
Allerdings bin ich da auch kein Freak und kann jetzt leider keine Karte empfehlen.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoss.

Jens


----------



## timo0804 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jens und danke für deine Antwort,
ich bin glaube ich so ein sogenannter Spiele-Freak, der  so alles an Netzwerkgames spielt/spielen will! Nur immoment wird dies ein bisschen schwer denn ich habe eine Geforce 3 Ti und möchte gerne möglichst schnell eine neue Karte, mit der ich die nächsten 1-2 Jahre keine Probleme habe und mit der ich anspruchsvolle Spiele spielen kann. Ich weis jediglich nicght was für mich geeingnet wär. Da ich noch Schüler bin verfüge ich noch nicht über das Kapital, was ihr wohl in eure PC's steckt/ stecken könnt.
Die Karte sollt so bei Ebay um die 115 € liegen. Krieg ich dafür eine gescheite?

mfg Timo


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Timo,

die GeForce 7800GTX  ist absolut neu und so wie ich bis jetzt gelesen habe der Mercedes unter den Karten.
Selbst als Freak sollte die Geforce 6600 noch ne Weile OK sein.
Und die wird super laufen denke ich.
Das heißt aber jetzt nicht das das Angebot bei Ebay ok ist , da ich den Verkäufer nicht angeschaut habe !

Du bist Schüler und in unserem Zeitalter gibt es ständig neue Karten für ein Schweinegeld,
also bleib bei um die 100 bis 150 Euro max , das sollte reichen. Alles andere ist das I-Tüpfelchen für diejenigen die das Geld haben.

Jens


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, 500EUR für ne Karte auszugeben, die ein Jahr später zu den Mittelklasse
Karten gehören, spätestens in 3 Jahren vergessen sein wird. Ich gebe alle 2 Jahre max 120EUR
für ne Mittelklassekarte aus, die reicht vollkommen. Seit nem Jahr werkelt also ne 9600XT, die reicht
noch locker bis nächsten Sommer.

Momentan ist es ne 6600 um 120EUR. Vielleicht auch ne GT bis 160.

mfg chmee


----------



## timo0804 (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antworten.
Hab mir ebend auf Empfehlung eines Freundes die Geforce 6600 GT bestellt und hoffe das das die richtige Entscheidung ist.
Werde wenn ich die habe noch meine persöhnliche Meinung hier reinschreiben!

Gruß Timo


----------

